# Accidentally formatted SDCARD



## tbolter (Jul 18, 2011)

While installing a ROM via CWRP, i accidentally used the format SD Card instead of format system.

Now the phone is stuck at the Google Logo. How can I recover from this and install a ROM?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

tbolter said:


> While installing a ROM via CWRP, i accidentally used the format SD Card instead of format system.
> 
> Now the phone is stuck at the Google Logo. How can I recover from this and install a ROM?


Post 3 my guide.
Adb push via recovery.
Post 1 if it's greek to you.


----------



## tbolter (Jul 18, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Post 3 my guide.
> Adb push via recovery.
> Post 1 if it's greek to you.


Where is your guide?

Thanks.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

|
|
|
|
|
v​


----------



## tbolter (Jul 18, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Post 3 my guide.
> Adb push via recovery.
> Post 1 if it's greek to you.


Thank you, I got it.


----------

